# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch Anh – Pháp – Thụy Sĩ – Ý ( Thời gian: 13ngày/12 đêm - khởi hành đường bay)

## hoanghue

*Du lịch Anh – Pháp – Thụy Sĩ – Ý*
*( Thời gian: 13ngày/12 đêm - khởi hành đường bay)*
 _Vương quốc Anh là một xã hội đa văn hoá và đa sắc tộc, do đó sinh viên thuộc mọi nguồn gốc xuất xứ đều được chào đón, và sự tham gia của họ vào cộng đồng địa phương rất được trân trọng. Vương quốc Anh bao gồm ba nước khác nhau và một tỉnh: nước Anh, Scotland, xứ Wales và tỉnh Bắc Ai-len. Tất cả các nước này đều có những đặc điểm và bản sắc rất khác nhau. Vương quốc Anh từ lâu đã có truyền thống tiếp nhận người di cư và tị nạn từ khắp nơi trên thế giới, nhiều người trong số đó đã định cư chính thức tại đây._
_    Cộng hòa Pháp, hay Pháp, (tiếng Pháp: République française hay France) là một quốc gia nằm tại Tây Âu, có một số đảo và lãnh thổ nằm rải rác trên nhiều lục địa khác.
Pháp có biên giới với Bỉ, Luxembourg, Đức, Thuỵ Sĩ, Ý, Monaco, Andorra và Tây Ban Nha. Tại một số lãnh thổ hải ngoại của họ, Pháp có chung biên giới trên bộ với Brasil, Suriname và Antilles Hà Lan. Pháp cũng được nối với Anh Quốc qua Đường hầm Eo biển, chạy dưới Eo biển Anh (La Manche trong tiếng Pháp)._


*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*Ngày 01: Khởi hành đi London*
*17h00:* Xe ô tô và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel*  đón quý khách ra sân bay Quốc tế Nội Bài đón chuyến bay TG685 lúc 20h45 đi Bangkok. 22h45: máy bay hạ cánh tại sân bay Bangkok. 
*01h10:* Đoàn nối chuyến bay TG910 đi London. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.
*Ngày 02: London ( Ăn Sáng , Trưa, Tối)* 
Máy bay hạ cánh tại sân bay Heathrew. Xe đón đoàn đi tham quan toàn cảnh thủ đô London-thành phố sở hữu 4 kỳ quan thế giới và nhiều công viên hoàng gia đẹp như tranh: thăm Đồng Hồ Big Ben, Dinh Thủ Tướng tại số 10 phố Downing, Tòa nhà Quốc Hội Anh tọa lạc tại Cung điện Westminster bên bờ bắc sông Thames là nơi Quốc Hội hai viện Viện Nguyên Lão và Viện Thứ Dân nhóm họp và làm việc; Tháp Cầu Trên Sông Thames (Tower Bridge)-một kết cấu bao gồm một cầu treo và hai cột tháp cao bắc qua sông Thames. 
Đoàn ghé thăm và chứng kiến lễ đổi gác của Đội Cận Vệ Của Nữ Hoàng Anh tại Cung Điện Buckingham-một trong những điểm tham quan hấp dẫn nhất tại London, là nơi cư trú chính thức của các thành viên Hoàng Gia Anh. 
ăn tối tại nhà hàng.
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 3* hoặc tương đương.
*Ngày 03: London - Windsor - Stonehenge - London (Ăn Sáng, Trưa Tối)* 
Sau bữa sáng, xe đón đoàn khởi hành thăm Stonehenge-một công trình tượng đài cự thạch thời kỳ đồ đá mới và thời kỳ đồ đồng gần Amesbury được dựng lên từ năm 2500 - 2000 trước Công Nguyên bao gồm các công sự bằng đất bao quanh một vòng đá, là một trong những địa điểm tiền sử nổi tiếng thế giới. Khu vực này và khu vực xung quanh đã được UNESCO công nhận là Di sản thế giới năm 1986. 
Đoàn trở lại London, thăm Tháp London (Tower of London)-một pháo đài lịch sử được xây dựng từ thế kỷ 13 tại trung tâm thủ đô London bên bờ bắc sông Thames, trước kia được sử dụng với mục đích là nơi cư trú của các thành viên Hoàng Gia Anh và một phần của nó là nơi giam giữ các tù binh mà một số trong đó được cho là đã chống lại nữ hoàng Elizabeth đệ nhất.
ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 3* hoặc tương đương.
*Ngày 04: London - Pari (Ăn Sáng, Trưa, Tối)* 
Tạm biệt London, xe đón đoàn khởi ra bến phà Dover (London) đi bến Calais (Paris).
Quý khách bắt đầu tour tham quan thủ đô Paris với: Lăng mộ Napoleon, Đại Lộ Champ Élisée. Sau đó, đoàn mua sắm tại Trung Tâm thương mại La Fayette và thưởng thức hương vị quyến rũ tại một cửa hàng giới thiệu các sản phẩm nước hoa Pháp ở trung tâm thủ đô Paris.
Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng. 
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 3* hoặc tương đương.
*Ngày 05: Paris (Ăn : Sáng, trưa, tối)*
Cả ngày đoàn sẽ thăm thành phố Paris hoa lệ với Bảo Tàng Louvre-là bảo tàng lâu đời nhất và lớn thứ ba trên thế giới, chứa một câu chuyện dài về lịch sử và nghệ thuật của nước Pháp từ thời các vua Capétiens cho đến tận ngày nay. Trong viện bảo tàng hiện trưng bày nhiều tác phẩm nghệ thuật có giá trị của nhân loại. Trong đó có bức họa nổi tiếng nhất thế giới La Joconde của Leonardo da Vinci; Khải Hoàn Môn, Quảng Trường Concord, Cầu Alexandre đệ tam. Sau bữa ăn trưa, tham quan Nhà Thờ Đức Bà Paris-một nhà thờ thiên chúa giáo tiêu biểu cho phong cách kiến trúc gothique nằm ở đảo de la Cité ( giữa dòng sông Sein) và đã đi vào văn học qua tác phẩm cùng tên (Notre-Dame de Paris) của đại văn hào Pháp Victor Hugo; đoàn lên tầng 2 tháp Eiffel-một kỳ quan hiện đại của thế giới được xây dựng từ năm 1887 do kiến trúc sư nổi tiếng Agustave Eiffel thiết kế. 
Sau bữa tối tại nhà hàng, đoàn lên du thuyền đi dọc sông Seine-nơi quý khách có cơ hội tiếp tục chiêm ngưỡng Paris dưới những góc độ khác nhau. 
Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn ***.
*Ngày 06: Paris - Strasbourg (Ăn : Sáng, trưa, tối)*
Tạm biệt Paris tráng lệ, đoàn lên đường đến vùng sản xuất rượu vang nổi tiếng Strasbourg (450 km) bên bờ sông Alsace-miền đông bắc nước Pháp, thành phố này nổi tiếng vì truyền thống lịch sử và văn hóa lâu đời, tham quan Khu phố cổ được bao bọc bởi sông Ill, một phụ nhánh của sông Rhein, là di sản thế giới từ năm 1988. Biểu tượng của thành phố là Nhà thờ Đức Bà Strasbourg, được xây theo phong cách Gothic trong thời gian 1176-1439; Nhà thờ Do Thái Synagogue de la Paix được xây năm 1958 ngay tại nền của một nhà thờ cũ đã bị chiến tranh phá hủy. Quảng trường Nhà thờ là một trong những quảng trường đẹp nhất châu Âu với nhiều ngôi nhà cổ được xây theo phong cách của Nam Đức. Được khách du lịch ưa chuộng là Khu phố thợ thuộc da La Petite France và Dinh thự Rohan. 
Đoàn ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn *** hoặc tương đương.
*Ngày 07: Strasbourg  - Lucern (Ăn : Sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau bữa sáng, vượt qua biên giới Pháp, sau dãy núi Black Forest sẽ là Hồ Titisee. Đoàn ghé thăm xưởng sản xuất đồng hồ Coockoo Drubba. 
Sau bữa trưa với ẩm thực truyền thống Đức và món bánh ngon tuyệt của vùng hồ Black Forest, đoàn tiếp tục chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp hùng vĩ của Dòng thác trên sông Rhine-ngọc thác lớn nhất châu Âu nằm ở biên giới giữa Đức và Thụy Sĩ, rộng 150 m và cao 23 m trước khi vượt qua biên giới để tiến vào thành phố Lucern (Strassburg-Lucern 200 km). 
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng.
Nghỉ đêm tại Lucern khách sạn ***. 
*Ngày 08: Lucern  (Ăn : Sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, cáp treo sẽ đưa đoàn lên đỉnh núi Titlis thuộc dãy Alp, cách mực nước biển 3.238 m. Từ nơi đây, bạn có thể chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp ngoạn mục của thiên nhiên kỳ diệu và vui chơi với các môn thể thao mùa đông.
Sau đó, xe đón đoàn trở lại thành phố Lucern tham gia tour đi bộ ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh thị trấn núi Lecern xinh đẹp với Khu phố cổ bên cầu Chapel, Toà thị chính thành phố và Tượng đài sư tử. Tham quan và mua sắm tại các cửa hàng đồng hồ và sô cô la Thụy Sĩ.
Chiều: Đoàn lên đường đi Venice (350 km). 
Nghỉ đêm tại Venice, khách sạn ***. 
*Ngày 09: Venice - Florence (Ăn :Sáng, Trưa, Tối)*
Chia tay Venice, xe đón đoàn khởi hành đi Venice (250 km)-“thành phố của các kênh đào" và là thủ phủ của miền Veneto. Quý khách lên thuyền đi tham quan thành phố Venice; chiêm ngưỡng hai cây cầu cầu : Rialto và cầu Than Thở được xây dựng từ thế kỷ 16 duyên dáng vắt mình trên dòng kênh lớn; đoàn ghé thăm dinh Tổng Chấn và nhà thờ thánh Mark với phong cách kiến trúc Gô tích tô điểm cho thành Venice thêm duyên dáng. Sau đó, đoàn tham quan quy trình chế tác thủy tinh tại một nhà máy thủy tinh trên đảo Murano.
Sau bữa trưa, quý khách lên đường đến thành phố mang phong cách thời phục hưng Florence (280 km) với: Quảng trường Michelangelo, Cổng thiên Đường, Cây cầu Vecchio, Bảo tàng Uffici, Quảng trường Piazza, Quảng trường Santa Croce…
Ăn tối tại một nhà hàng ẩm thực Italia.
Nghỉ đêm tại Florence khách sạn ***.
*Ngày 10: Florence -Roma (Ăn : Sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau bữa sáng, xe đón đoàn đến Rome (Florence-Rome 300 km). Tham quan: Đài phun nước Trevi, Quảng trường Navona và Đền thờ La Mã Pantheon-là nơi thờ các vị thần được xây dựng vào thế kỷ 7 sau công nguyên. Sau đó, đoàn tự do mua sắm tại Khu thương mại của người Tây Ban Nha.
Ăn tối tại một nhà hàng ẩm thực Trung Hoa. 
Nghỉ đêm tại Roma, khách sạn ***.
*Ngày 11: Rome - Vatican (Ăn : Sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đón Quý khách thăm Tòa thánh Vatican-trung tâm tôn giáo của cả thế giới với tuyệt tác là nhà thờ thánh Peter.
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều: Đoàn ghé thăm thành Rome cổ kính với Đại Hí trường La Mã Colosseum-một trong tám kỳ quan mới của thế giới hiện đại được xem là biểu tượng của Đế chế La Mã và là một trong những mẫu kiến trúc La Mã đẹp nhất còn sót lại.
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng địa phương.
Nghỉ đêm tại Rome khách sạn ***.
*Ngày 12: Rome - Hà Nội (Ăn : Sáng)*
Quý khách ra sân bay Fiumicino (Roma), đáp chuyến bay lúc về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.
*Ngày 13: Hà Nội*
Máy bay hạ cánh tại sân bay Quốc tế Nội Bài. 
Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát. Đoàn chia tay. Kết thúc chuyến đi.
*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI: 3.750 EURO/KHÁCH*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 16 khách trở lên)*
** Giá bao gồm:*
*-10 đêm khách sạn 3 sao, phòng đôi*
*-Các bữa sáng, trưa, tối theo chương trình*
*-Xe máy lạnh , đời mới đưa đón đòan tham quan*
*-Guide tiếng Việt phục vụ đoàn ở nước ngoài*
*-Vé tham quan vào cửa một lần*
*-Vé máy bay khứ hồi của hãng hàng không Thái Lan chặng: HAN-BKK-LON-ROME-HAN*
*-Visa nhập cảnh vào Anh & Schengen*
*-Tài liệu dịch thuật công chứng nộp cho ĐSQ*
*-Bảo hiểm du lịch trong thời gian ở nước ngoài với mức bồi thường Euro 30.000 /người/vụ*
*-Tặng balô, bao da hộ chiếu, mũ du lịch*
** Giá không bao gồm:* 
-Tiền tip cho HDV và lái xe ở nước ngoài: € 7/khách/ngày
-Các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình
-Tiền điện thoại, giặt là và đồ uống
-Ngủ phòng đơn : €450.00/khách
**Lưu ý*:
 -Chương trình có thể thay đổi cho phù hợp tuyến đường, nhưng các điểm tham quan vẫn giữ nguyên.
-Ngày khởi hành chính thức là ngày mà Đại Sứ Quán cấp visa cho đoàn.
-Thẻ khuyến mại sẽ được tính khi kết thúc chuyến đi. 
- Công ty được quyền thay đổi các hãng hàng không khác nhau sao cho phù hợp chuyến đi của đoàn. TG, MH, VN.
(* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.)
** Thủ tục cấp Visa vào Châu Âu:*
1: Hộ chiếu còn hạn trên 6 tháng 
2: 05 ảnh 4x6 phông nền trắng mới nhất
3: Hợp đồng lao động 
4: Quyết định bổ nhiệm ( từ cấp trưởng phòng)
5: Giấy xin nghỉ phép đi du lịch
7: Chứng minh tài chính ( sổ tiết kiệm tối thiểu 7.000usd hoặc sổ đỏ, cổ phiểu….)
8: Đăng ký kết hôn ( nếu có)
9: Sổ hộ khâu gia đình
10. Nếu về hưu cung cấp sổ hưu, hoặc quyết định về hưu.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Chi nhánh: 199 Chùa Chuông – TP. Hưng Yên*
*Hotline: 0963 877 256 – Ms Huệ*
*Email: hue.anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com*
*Yahoo: sale3.anhsaomoitravel*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com ,chothuexedulichhanoi.com*

----------


## hoanghue

*Tour du lịch Tokyo - Phú Sỹ - Osaka 
( Thời gian: 6 ngày/5 đêm - Khởi hành máy bay)
Đây là hành trình đưa du khách đến với nước Nhật từ truyền thống tới hiện đại.Nếu như cố đô Kyoto tinh khiết và đẹp tỷ mỉ đến từng góc cạnh thì thủ đô hiện đại Tokyo lại làm người ta choáng ngợp bởi sự phồn thịnh, tấp nập suốt ngày đêm. Osaka mang đến một cảm nhận khác: quyền lực hàng đầu của công nghiệp Nhật Bản và cũng là thành phố lớn nhất của Nhật Bản. Nếu như Kyoto làm du khách đắm chìm trong vẻ đẹp ngà ngọc và nền nếp của chùa Kiyoizu, chùa vàng Kinkakuji (được dát vàng lá thật), điện Heian… thì Osaka cũng có lâu đài Osaka xây từ 1583 là điểm tham quan hấp dẫn, ngoài ra còn có khu giải trí Universal Studio kỳ thú rộng khoảng 54 ha tái tạo hình ảnh Hollywood với những mô phỏng trò chơi từ các bộ phim Mỹ nổi tiếng..
Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Tokyo
Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, xe đưa quý khách đi sân bay Nội Bài, đáp chuyến bay đi Nhật Bản, Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.
Ngày 2: Tokyo ( ăn: trưa, tối)
07h35. Đến Sân bay Narita -Tokyo. Quý khách làm thủ tục nhập cảnh.
09h00 Hướng dẫn viên đón và đưa đoàn đi tham quan: Đền Asakusa Kannon – một trong những ngôi đền cổ nhất Tokyo. Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương. Đoàn tiếp tục khởi hành tham quan: Ueno Park. Akihabara – Thành phố điện tử nằm giữa lòng Tokyo, nơi quý khách có thể mua cho mình những món hàng điện tử giá rẻ hơn bình thường. Imperial Palace - nơi Nhật Hoàng đang cư ngụ.Quý khách thưởng thức bữa tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. Quý khách làm thủ tục nhận phòng tại khách sạn. Quý khách tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc khám phá Tokyo về đêm.
Ngày 3: Tokyo ( ăn: sáng, trưa, tối)
08h00: Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn khởi hành tham quan: Đền Mejii – Đền thờ Minh Trị Thiên Hoàng - vị vua nổi tiếng của Nhật Bản. Tokyo Disneyland – Một trong 5 công viên lớn nhất và sạch nhất thế giới. Chụp hình với các nhân vật hoạt hình nổi tiếng: chuột Mickey, vịt Donald, chó Pluto … và các lâu đài cổ tích chỉ có tại đây. Chơi các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh. Ngắm nhìn những kỳ quan thu nhỏ của thế giới, các đoàn diễu hành từ trưa đến tối. Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại Disney Land. Xe đưa đoàn tiếp tục tham quan và mua sắm tại Ginza - khu thương mại sang trọng và sầm uất nhất tại Tokyo. Quý khách thưởng thức bữa tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. Quý khách tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc khám phá Tokyo về đêm.
Ngày 4: Tokyo - Mountain Fuji (núi Phú Sĩ) (ăn: sáng, trưa, tối)
08h00: Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn và làm thủ tục trả phòng. Đoàn khởi hành đến núi Phú sĩ (Fujisan) – là ngọn núi cao nhất Nhật bản với độ cao 3.776m và được người Nhật thờ cúng như một ngọn núi thiêng. Đến nơi, Quý khách tham quan: Cảnh đẹp hồ Hakone bằng du thuyền. Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương. Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan: Tầng 5 nuí Phú Sĩ. Quý khách thưởng thức bữa tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. Quý khách nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.
Ngày 5: MT Fuji - Osaka ( ăn: Sáng, trưa, tối)
08h00: Quý khách dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn và làm thủ tục trả phòng . Đoàn khởi hành đến Osaka .Trên đường tham quan: Osaka Castle- đây là một trong những lâu đài nổi tiếng và được xây dựng như một đền thờ Phật giáo lớn nhất tại Nhật vào thế kỷ 16. Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương. Quý khách tự do tham quan mua sắm và dạo chơi tại Dotonbori, Shinzaibashi. Quý khách nhận phòng tại khách sạn. Quý khách thưởng thức bữa tối tại nhà hàng địa phương. Quý khách tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc khám phá Osaka về đêm.
Ngày 6: Osaka- Hà Nội
07h30: Qúy khách dùng điểm tâm sáng tại khách sạn và làm thủ tục trả phòng. Quý khách tự do cho đến khi đoàn khởi hành ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Hà Nội. Đến Sân bay Hà Nội, Quý khách làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát. Kết thúc chuyến tham quan. Chia tay đoàn và hẹn gặp lại !
GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH: 49.500.000 VNĐ
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 16 khách)
Báo giá bao gồm:
-Vé máy bay khứ hồi : JL (HÀ NỘI – TOKYO , OSAKA– HÀ NỘI).
-Thuế sân bay Quốc tế hai nước + phí xăng dầu máy bay + thuế an ninh .
-Lệ phí visa Nhật.
-Xe máy lạnh đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình.
-Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn quốc tế 3-4* (2 khách/phòng), phòng 3 sẽ được bố trí khi cần thiết.
-Ăn uống theo chương trình
-Chi phí tham quan theo chương trình.
-Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình suốt tuyến.
-Quà tặng: Bao hộ chiếu, nón, túi xách du lịch. 
Báo giá không bao gồm:
-Hộ chiếu còn hạn 06 tháng tính đến ngày khởi hành.
-Hành lý quá cước quy định, xe vận chuyển ngoài chương trình.
-Chi phí cá nhân.
-Điện thoại, giặt ủi, nước uống trong phòng khách sạn.
-Bồi dưỡng cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương (mức đề nghị 05USD/khách/ngày).
-Các chi phí không đề cập trong mục bao gồm.
-Phụ phí phòng đơn.
Giá vé dành cho trẻ em
-Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 25% giá tour (ngủ chung với người lớn).
-Trẻ em từ trên 2 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi: 75% giá tour (ngủ chung với người lớn), 85% giá tour (bé ngủ giường riêng).
-Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên: 100% giá tour như người lớn.
ĐIỀU KIỆN HỦY TOUR:
Sau khi đăng ký tour, nếu quý khách thông báo hủy tour:
• Trước ngày khởi hành 30 ngày: phí hoàn vé là 10% giá tour.
• Từ sau 30 ngày đến trước 15 ngày: phí hoàn vé là 40% giá tour.
• Từ sau 15 ngày đến trước 05 ngày: phí hoàn vé là 60% giá tour.
• Từ 05 ngày trước ngày khởi hành: phí hoàn vé là 100% giá tour.
(Các ngày trên chỉ tính theo ngày làm việc)
LƯU Ý:
• Phí Visa không hoàn lại trong trường hợp visa không được chấp thuận
• Quý khách đặt cọc 1000 USD ngay khi nộp hồ sơ.
• Trong trường hợp không đủ đoàn 15 khách thì 2 bên sẽ thỏa thuận lại giá cho đoàn từ 10-14 khách. Nếu quý khách không đồng ý giá trên, quý khách có thể chuyển sang tour kế tiếp, nhưng chuyển không quá 2 lần.
• Thứ tự và chi tiết trong chương trình có thể thay đổi để phù hợp với tình hình khách quan (thời tiết, giao thông…).
• Trong trường hợp quý khách bị từ chối xuất nhập cảnh tại nước sở tại nằm ngoài trách nhiệm của Công ty.
THỦ TỤC XIN VISA NHẬT BẢN
* Hộ chiếu còn hạn 6 tháng + 02 ảnh 4,5cm x 4,5 cm
* Chứng minh tài chính: Sổ tiết kiệm hoặc giấy xác nhận số dư tài khoản tại ngân hàng hoặc cổ phiếu, Giấy chứng minh thu nhập do cơ quan có thẩm quyền cấp, giấy tờ nhà đất(nếu có).
* Chứng minh nghề nghiệp:
+ Nếu là cán bộ nhà nước: Quyết định cơ quan cho nghỉ phép đi du lịch, quyết định bổ nhiệm chức vụ( nếu có), hợp đồng lao động…
+ Nếu là doanh nghiệp tư nhân: Giấy phép thành lập doanh nghiệp hoặc đăng ký kinh doanh.
+ Nếu khách hàng là cán bộ hưu trí: Sổ hưu, quyết định nghỉ hưu…hoắc giấy tờ chứng nhận hưu trí.
* Các trường hợp khác: Chứng minh thư, giấy đăng ký kết hôn (nếu đi cả hai vợ chồng), giấy khai sinh (nếu trẻ con đi cùng bố mẹ)
Ghi chú:
(* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước)

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Chi nhánh: 199 Chùa Chuông – TP. Hưng Yên
/ Hotline: 0963 877 256 – Ms Huệ
Yahoo; sale3.anhsaomoitravel*

----------


## hoanghue

liên hệ Ms Huệ 0963 877 256 để được giá tôt nhất

----------

